# vistana villages, good deal or jump to soon?



## armlem2 (May 23, 2006)

Just wondering what a good price for a platinum 2 bd at vistana villages would be(should be 81000 staroptions). I have been wanting to get into SVN and have been looking for something at a reasonable price.  Couldn't find anything, so I bought a Broadway Plantation (3050+2006MF) the other day with the idea of buying something from the developer to see if I could get the staroptions on the SBP reassigned.  Then bingo a 2 bd VV shows up on ebay with a buy it now for 6500.  I thought it was reasonable and cheaper than buying anything from the developer just so I could upgrade the SBP, so I bid the buy it now.  Now I have no reason to keep the SBP and will sell, hopefully breakeven, but wondering if I jumped to soon, on the buy it now.  Those of you in SVN what do you think?  Did I jump to soon or get a decent deal on the VV?  If I got a good deal it is thanks to you folks, if not, then that was my occasional impulsiveness.  Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (May 23, 2006)

You got a 2bd mandatory resort worth 81,000 staroption for $6500.   I think thats a great deal. 

You may wish to hold on to the Broadway Plantation for a year or two. If people learn that they can requalify SVN resales the price on resale SVN resort may increase significantly. 

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## vidalq1 (May 23, 2006)

You did GREAT,  I purchased EOY at VV for 3,400.
Congrats,  and happy TS.


----------



## reddiablosv (May 23, 2006)

armlem2 said:
			
		

> Just wondering what a good price for a platinum 2 bd at vistana villages would be(should be 81000 staroptions). I have been wanting to get into SVN and have been looking for something at a reasonable price.  Couldn't find anything, so I bought a Broadway Plantation (3050+2006MF) the other day with the idea of buying something from the developer to see if I could get the staroptions on the SBP reassigned.  Then bingo a 2 bd VV shows up on ebay with a buy it now for 6500.  I thought it was reasonable and cheaper than buying anything from the developer just so I could upgrade the SBP, so I bid the buy it now.  Now I have no reason to keep the SBP and will sell, hopefully breakeven, but wondering if I jumped to soon, on the buy it now.  Those of you in SVN what do you think?  Did I jump to soon or get a decent deal on the VV?  If I got a good deal it is thanks to you folks, if not, then that was my occasional impulsiveness.  Thanks



You got a great deal!!  And if you hadn't taken the buy it now option, I can guarantee you another tugger would have bought the unit.  IMHO Ben


----------



## JillChang (May 23, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> You got a 2bd mandatory resort worth 81,000 staroption for $6500.   I think thats a great deal.
> 
> You may wish to hold on to the Broadway Plantation for a year or two. If people learn that they can requalify SVN resales the price on resale SVN resort may increase significantly.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.



I was tracking this listing, and I would have bought it, op got it about 10 minutes faster than me.

What is this Broadway Plantation requalify SVN?  Can someone explain this please?


----------



## armlem2 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back. I was fairly sure just not total sure it was a real good deal. Having just bought the Broadway Plantation I guess I just wanted some reassurance  since I haven't been tracking SVN for long.  Just realized the only way to get to some of their wonderful resorts was to own staroptions.

JillChang the requalify is referring to getting Starwood to put the staroptions and points back on a resale if you buy a week from them.  There is a sticky at the top of the hotel based threads, with a thread that Duke started.


----------



## armlem2 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back. I was fairly sure just not total sure it was a real good deal. Having just bought the Broadway Plantation I guess I just wanted some reassurance  since I haven't been tracking SVN for long.  Just realized the only way to get to some of their wonderful resorts was to own staroptions.

JillChang the requalify is referring to getting Starwood to put the staroptions and points back on a resale if you buy a week from them.  There is a sticky at the top of the hotel based threads, with a thread that Duke started.


----------



## armlem2 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back. I was fairly sure just not total sure it was a real good deal. Having just bought the Broadway Plantation I guess I just wanted some reassurance  since I haven't been tracking SVN for long.  Just realized the only way to get to some of their wonderful resorts was to own staroptions.

JillChang the requalify is referring to getting Starwood to put the staroptions and points back on a resale if you buy a week from them.  There is a sticky at the top of the hotel based threads, with a thread that Duke started. 


   SVO Resale: Yes you can requalify as direct sale


----------



## JillChang (May 23, 2006)

armlem2 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feed back. I was fairly sure just not total sure it was a real good deal. Having just bought the Broadway Plantation I guess I just wanted some reassurance  since I haven't been tracking SVN for long.  Just realized the only way to get to some of their wonderful resorts was to own staroptions.
> 
> JillChang the requalify is referring to getting Starwood to put the staroptions and points back on a resale if you buy a week from them.  There is a sticky at the top of the hotel based threads, with a thread that Duke started.
> 
> ...



Can you requalify by buying a resale mandatory property such as SVV?


----------



## Henry M. (May 23, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Can you requalify by buying a resale mandatory property such as SVV?


 
Buying a resale that is SVN mandatory is not enough. To get your resale requalified you have to buy a unit directly from the developer as explained in this thread.


----------



## JillChang (May 23, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't do the math, but surely buying directly from developer will cost a lot more than resale.  Even with the saving of resale to average out the developer's price, I still don't see how requalifying is worth it.


----------



## Henry M. (May 23, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Sorry, I couldn't do the math, but surely buying directly from developer will cost a lot more than resale. Even with the saving of resale to average out the developer's price, I still don't see how requalifying is worth it.


 
The only thing that is good about requalifying is getting the ability to exchange your stay for SPG Starpoints (but this is usually not the best use of your time) and to qualify for elite status (it can get you some perks when you climb up the ladder, like early checkin, late checkout, Platinum SPG level for a 5 Star Elite, converting to points every year instead of every other year, better upgrades, etc.). Whether you want the perks or not and how much you pay for them is an individual decision. When you buy at a place like KOR, the resale price is somewhere around 50-75% of the original price. Buying a resale and then a developer property can average out the price of the two at around 75% of the developer cost. This might be OK if elite status is important to you. If Elite status doesn't matter or you will only buy one unit anyhow, then you should only buy resales.

I don't know what the cost differential is for somewhere like Vistana. The resale to developer ratio may be more pronouced here where there is little reason to buy developer.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 24, 2006)

Requalifing make sense if you want to own a voluntary resort and want the bennies of SVN options and points. You can buy a week at resale (maybe a 2bd platinum) then requalify it by buying a week from the developer (maybe a 1bd gold). You'll get two units both with full options and points but since you paid resale for the larger, better season unit , you'll save a ton of cash.


----------

